# Stair "flare" and handrail extensions



## Yikes (Oct 26, 2018)

Both an exit code and a CBC 11B accessibility question - -
Is a commercial stair allowed to "flare" to one side on its first riser+tread?  
If "yes", is the bottom handrail extension allowed to turn to follow the flare?

It is similar to this:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/niVN77hahbpYEcmY6


----------



## ICE (Oct 26, 2018)

Interesting question.  At first glance I would say no that is not allowed.  I am frequently wrong when it comes to plan check dilemmas.....but I would bet on this one.....just not a lot.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 27, 2018)

No, if the step was a curved radius and the handrail followed the radius of the step flare (think monumental stairs in old southern houses)  where the stair tread ratio of width X length is maintained perpendicular to the handrail - this should not be an issue, but having the walking surface drastically reduce from 11 " to less than 9" is going to break a lot of ankles - especially for people who are dependent upon the handrail for stability.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 27, 2018)

CBC 1011.5.4 Dimensional uniformity: "...Stair treads and risers shall be of uniform size and shape...."
CBC 1014.6 Handrail extensions: "...The extensions of handrails shall be in the same direction of the flights of stairs at stairways ...."


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 29, 2018)

The step can flare, but the handrail &extension need to stay straight, otherwise provide a landing.


----------



## Yikes (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks, everyone!


----------

